# IBM Festplatte macht klick klack die ganze Zeit - HILFE!!!



## Overclocker (27. Februar 2003)

Seit ich bei meinem neuen Computer zwei Festplatten eingebaut habe liefs noch ganz gut. Aber als ich dann die zweite Festplatte eine 15 GB IBM herausbaute (leider bei laufendem Computer) hat meine IBM Festplatte mit 80 GB die noch drin war angefanen zu ticken. Sie macht nun immer klick klack klick klack klick klack ... Kann ich diese Festplatte nun wegwerfen?? Muss ich mir eine neue kaufen?
Bitte um Hilfe!

MfG

Overclocker


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Februar 2003)

Hehe....bei laufendem Betrieb ne Platte ausbauen...Respekt, das war sehr mutig!

Wie auch immer, wenn Du Glück hast, funktioniert sie trotz der Klackergeräusche noch. Wichtige Daten würde ich trotzdem nie drauf packen. Vielleicht kannst Du noch einen Garantiefall anmelden. Wenn nicht, dann weg mit dem Dingen. War keine besonders gut überlegte Aktion, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Overclocker (27. Februar 2003)

*IBM Festplatte*

Übrigens, die Festplatte wird nicht mehr erkannt im Bios und daher kann ich von ihr auch nicht booten. Gibt es noch irgendeine Rettung?


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Februar 2003)

Nope, die hast Du erfolgreich geschrottet. Wie gesagt, versuch mal, ob Du noch nen Garantiefall anmelden kannst. Denk Dir aber bitte irgendwas aus. Wenn Du denen sagst, daß Du was bei laufendem Betrieb gemacht hast, lachen die Dich aus und verweigern Dir die Garantie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Kaprolactam (27. Februar 2003)

Das hört sich nach einem Schaden in der Elektronik an. Die Daten könnten das überlebt haben. Könnten.
Und was hast du daraus gelernt? IDE ist NICHT Hot-Plug-Fähig...


----------



## Multimex (27. Februar 2003)

Hi,

kein Problem, IBM Platten hatten bisher 3 jahre Garantie udn IBM Platten gerade die DTLA Serie rauchen derzeit ab ohne Ende. Schicke das Dingens zu IBM und Du bekommst Ersatz.

P.S.: Erzähl aber nicht das Du Dauerbetrieb hast mit den Platten, so max. 6 Stunden am Tag. siehe Hinweise von IBM.


Grüße Michael


----------

